# Why Disney buy everything?



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

Argh!   This is really getting my nerve.  We already know that Disney already bought Star Wars.  Now I heard rumor that Disney is planning to buy Hasbro.   OH NO YOU DON'T!!!!   I won't let Disney buy Hasbro.  If they does, then everything will be chao and fans of Hasbro will rough word on Disney for sure.  Also they will sue them.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Disney bought lucasfilms not star wars. And I hardly see how buying one company is buying everything.


----------



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, I don't know what name of company for Star Wars.  I hope that Hasbro will say no to Disney.


----------



## arogance1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Why would it matter that much to you?
Hasbro make good toys, but bad films (Battleship)


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 6, 2012)

Choice video


Anyway I fail to see why Hasbro deserve as much misplaced enthusiasm/loyalty as you are presently demonstrating.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 6, 2012)

Not really anything to cry about. It's not like Disney butchers and ruins the things they buy. They've done a good job so far anyway.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 6, 2012)

The OP is hilarious, like you can do a single thing to stop them! Everything will be chaos? The fuck are you talking about? You act like Disney come in and destroy everything, like Hasbro doesn't do that themselves already!

Disney has actually done very well with the companies they have bought, they tend to either keep people in the right positions or replace them with better people and they do leave them to their own devices (Marvel & Pixar for example). If something is working in a company than Disney leaves it alone.  If a company like Hasbro does appear to be on sale, then I can think of far worse companies than Disney going by their acquisition background.

The only thing Disney does mismanage is it's own stuff.

As for why? Why not? If I had the money I'd try to buy many companies.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 6, 2012)

for fucks sake, dramatic a bit much....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Companies buy other companies? HOLY SHIT PEOPLE HOLD THE PHONES THIS IS A FUCKING REVELATION.

Simply put, Disney buys other companies because it raises their profits. Buying Marvel gave them access to a great array of franchises if they needed them and a slice of the profits. Buying LucasFilm does the same.

And Disney is not really some graveyard where franchises die, in general Disney is VERY successful. It's not like Marvel heeled over and croaked when Disney bought them.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 6, 2012)

Pretty much every major company buys smaller companies on a fairly regular basis, sometimes it brings in big changes and sometimes its just money changing hands in the upper level. You can't do anything about it and honestly there's no point in trying to, its just business as usual.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 6, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Argh! This is really getting my nerve. We already know that Disney already bought Star Wars. Now I heard rumor that Disney is planning to buy Hasbro. OH NO YOU DON'T!!!!* I won't let Disney buy Hasbro*. If they does, then everything will be chao and fans of Hasbro will rough word on Disney for sure. Also they will sue them.


Just out of curiosity, but how do you plan to stop that?


----------



## lolzed (Nov 6, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Just out of curiosity, but how do you plan to stop that?


He'll buy it off for himself, 'duh.

on topic though: seems like they havent run anything to ground, and hopefully they don't.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 6, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Argh! This is really getting my nerve. We already know that Disney already bought Star Wars. Now I heard rumor that Disney is planning to buy Hasbro. OH NO YOU DON'T!!!! I won't let Disney buy Hasbro. If they does, then everything will be chao and fans of Hasbro will rough word on Disney for sure. * Also they will sue them*.


 
bradzx, the gbatemp legal expert.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2012)

Iran's building a nuke, strife and famine run rampant in Africa, the economy's still struggling to recover... pfft. Disney buying a toy company? CHAOS!


----------



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Just out of curiosity, but how do you plan to stop that?


Just saying. 


pyromaniac123 said:


> bradzx, the gbatemp legal expert.


Oh.  Thank you.


lolzed said:


> He'll buy it off for himself, 'duh.
> 
> on topic though: seems like they havent run anything to ground, and hopefully they don't.


Buy....myself?   Oh you wish.

Speaking of Chao....I hope Discord didn't join it.  If he does, then we are gone crazy for sure.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 6, 2012)

Honestly though, it sounds like you didn't really make any analysis or did any research before complaining about Disney's recent acquisitions and planned acquisitions.

The thing is, Disney buying Hasbro may not necessarily be a bad thing, just like how your post may not necessarily be valid just because you're upset.

Also, could you elaborate how everything will be in _chao_ after Disney buys Hasbro? Just asking for clarification on your post.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 6, 2012)

But if companies are people, how is it even legal for companies to BUY other companies?! D:


----------



## mameks (Nov 6, 2012)

Just saying but The Avengers was a Disney film


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 6, 2012)

shlong said:


> Just saying but The Avengers was a Disney film


 
No, it was a Marvel Studios film. Disney had nothing to do with it other than distribution and ownership of the studio.


----------



## mameks (Nov 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> No, it was a Marvel Studios film. Disney had nothing to do with it other than distribution and ownership of the studio.


which is what Disney buying Lucasfilms is
I was dumbing it down for OP, who obviously doesn't understand anything other than YAAAAY PONY


----------



## Rayder (Nov 6, 2012)

They probably just plan to use Hasbro to produce their "new trilogy" Star Wars toys.


----------



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Honestly though, it sounds like you didn't really make any analysis or did any research before complaining about Disney's recent acquisitions and planned acquisitions.
> 
> The thing is, Disney buying Hasbro may not necessarily be a bad thing, just like how your post may not necessarily be valid just because you're upset.
> 
> Also, could you elaborate how everything will be in _chao_ after Disney buys Hasbro? Just asking for clarification on your post.


Image Mickey Mouse and other character cross over Hasbro's tv show that they have. And the style Hasbro they use is no longer so Disney will have better graphic and design. I don't want that. I rather Hasbro keep it. I don't care how often they have error. Same as other movie and tv show. There are hardly to get perfect.



Rayder said:


> They probably just plan to use Hasbro to produce their "new trilogy" Star Wars toys.


 
NO!  Anything but that!  >X(


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2012)

Disney is buying Hasbro? This can only mean one thing.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 6, 2012)

Hasbro will continue to be fine, they'll just be owned by Disney so they will have some access to Disneys fat stacks of cash and they will sometimes have to do things Disney tells them to. The'll still have their own style or whatever it is your concerned about. 
Also half the time these deals don't go through.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 6, 2012)

Every company in the US is like a magnetic blob of mercury strewn about on a large floor, some blobs larger than others. The larger blobs will attract and swallow the smaller blobs and become bigger. Eventually they will all become one big blob of mercury (a.k.a., one gargantuan mega-conglomerate). And there's nothing anyone can do to stop it.  It's mercury.  And magnetism.  It's like, the laws of physics and stuff.

Which corporation will be left standing in the end?

Will Coca-Cola buy United Airlines? 

Will McDonald's acquire Google!? 

Will MySpace do a horizontal merger with Facebook to create FaceSpace!? 

Will Apple copyright all the memes on teh Interwebz and sue us all for creating them ourselves!?  

Will bradzx make an insightful thread!? 

I must know!!! D:


----------



## Arras (Nov 6, 2012)

Somehow the last one seems the least likely one. Also I'm all for McGoogle.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 6, 2012)

Because Disney hates you and they want to ruin your life.
This is clearly a plot against you!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 6, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Image Mickey Mouse and other character cross over Hasbro's tv show that they have. And the style Hasbro they use is no longer so Disney will have better graphic and design. I don't want that. I rather Hasbro keep it. I don't care how often they have error. Same as other movie and tv show. There are hardly to get perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Anything but that! >X(


Dafuq did I just read?


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 6, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Image Mickey Mouse and other character cross over Hasbro's tv show that they have. And the style Hasbro they use is no longer so Disney will have better graphic and design. I don't want that. I rather Hasbro keep it. I don't care how often they have error. Same as other movie and tv show. There are hardly to get perfect.


 
Name me 3 Disney crossovers in the Marvel universe.
Disney doesn't mud up the shit they buy.

Do you even know what the fuck you're talking about?
(rhetorical question)


----------



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

HM - I know what I am talking about.  But I don't want people get ruin from their childhood for memory.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2012)

bradzx said:


> HM - I know what I am talking about.


 
Your posts seem to indicate otherwise.


----------



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

I know, but right now, I am biggest nervous because I don't want Disney touch Hasbro.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 6, 2012)

don't tell bradx, but Disney also owns ABC, ESPN, and a 27% stake in Hulu...


----------



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

Where is my z, Old8oy?   What I am worrying about is Hasbro.  Other is nothing for me.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 6, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Where is my z, Old8oy? What I am worrying about is Hasbro. Other is nothing for me.


 
As I was actually typing out your name I threw up a little bit in my mouth.  A little distracted by that and the "z" must've snuck away when I wasn't looking.

On the brightside, maybe if Hasbro gets bought out by Disney we can get Disney princess versions of Sorry and Connect 4!


----------



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol it is ok.   And I hope they didn't have a plan for C.O.D company and Halo company.   If they does, then it is will be ugly game ever.


----------



## nando (Nov 6, 2012)

disney buy everything because they want to kill every character's parents.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2012)

I finally figured out why brad is so worried about Disney acquiring Hasbro.


Spoiler










 
You sly bastard.


----------



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I finally figured out why brad is so worried about Disney acquiring Hasbro.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


*facehoof*  I know that.  But that picture....uhh....I hope this won't be too early spoiler in My Little Pony Series.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 6, 2012)

too early a spoiler? you are telling me the show has some great story unfolding?


----------



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah.  If Hasbro accept it, then that will be look like in future series.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 6, 2012)

Are you a spambot by any chance?





bradzx said:


> Lol it is ok. And I hope they didn't have a plan for C.O.D company and Halo company. If they does, then it is will be ugly game ever.


Ok this proves that you are trolling here.



bradzx said:


> HM - I know what I am talking about. But I don't want people get ruin from their childhood for memory.


Nothing will happen to your childhood (which I assume is still going on what with your incoherent posts and childish behaviour), grow up, everything in the past is the same as it ever was.


----------



## roastable (Nov 6, 2012)

I can kind of understand what he means and how bad it would be if everything turned into this


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2012)

Disney even has Nintendo under their thumb.



It's a conspiracy,


----------



## emigre (Nov 6, 2012)

I just want to put it on record and state I fucking love Brad's threads.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 6, 2012)

I feel like all of brad's posts are run through google translate...


Spoiler


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm surprised this hasn't been EoF'd yet OP is trolling, nobody with a U.S. flag can write English that badly and have such a poor understanding of how corporations work.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 6, 2012)

Remember that one time Disney acquired marvel and then everything went downhill for them after that...oh wait no actually marvel ended up making some of their best movies ever. Just saying.


----------



## NightsOwl (Nov 6, 2012)

I mean no offense. But reading the OP with all those grammar errors was hilarious as fuck.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2012)

Fuck you guys. Bradxz is awesome, and you know it.
Look at him, he has terrible grammar and he is not ashamed by that fact. Every time you read one of his threads, you are beyond mad. You smash your head to the monitor trying to read his posts and reply to his questions, while he is sitting on his bed reading your posts on his laptop with joy and confusion. He has created an image of himself where if you insult him you become a monster and get banned/suspended for insulting. No one, and I repeat, NO ONE has ever achieved this in GBAtemp history. He is a legal troll, the staff and some retarded users will always be on his side no matter what. I mean, he is a brony. Bronies make you mad, right? Do you think it is a coincidence that has terrible grammar, keeps posting the craziest stuff ever, and is a brony?
Bravo, bradxz. You are truly one of the best, if not THE BEST troll in history of GBAtemp. I hope to read more of your threads.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 6, 2012)

I really don't want to see any more brony BS in GOTC. That goes for both sides. Most of you damn well know better, including you bradzx.


----------



## bradzx (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh I forgot to tell you, Alanjohn. I gave my laptop to my mom. I use my new computer. I am pretty sure you already know I rented it.

I have one question for anyone.  Do you think Disney will going to monopoly?  Because Disney is buying almost everything.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you, Alanjohn. I gave my laptop to my mom. I use my new computer. I am pretty sure you already know I rented it.
> 
> I have one question for anyone. Do you think Disney will going to monopoly? Because Disney is buying almost everything.


 
First off, you keep using the word monopoly. I don't think that word means what you think it means.

A monopoly implies complete market dominance. Disney has a lot of money but not enough to absorb or outdo its competition. It can't monopolize its markets.

However it can (and has) controlled its supply and demand. A lot of companies have. For example, let's take Star Wars. Disney can make the new Star Wars movie and create a demand for Star Wars. They can fill that demand with toys, movies, bedsheets, lunch boxes, bumcovers, whatever.

But it's not like Disney is some tyrannical company in this respect, its been around for a while and why you're suddenly freaking out over vertical integration is beyond me.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Nov 7, 2012)

bradzx said:


> I have one question for anyone. Do you think Disney will going to monopoly? Because Disney is buying almost everything.


I read this and was gonna post some smart comment about what monopoly's are but after reading it a few more times and considering the nature of this thread, I decided to make this instead.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 7, 2012)

Worst case, the Skywalkers have a cameo in Kingdom Hearts. I don't see Mickey Mouse as a Jedi in the "main storyline" (Probably one or two non-canon crossovers, eg. Angry Birds Star Wars)


----------



## nasune (Nov 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> First off, you keep using the word monopoly. I don't think that word means what you think it means.


 
(This reply may or may not make sense, it's 6 in the morning and I really need to go to bed)
Off topic, but it has to be said. Guild, if that was a deliberate reference to Princess bride, I fucking love you man.


----------



## bradzx (Nov 7, 2012)

YES!!!!   Beat that, Disney!!!!   My friend already told me and here he said on my group facebook.



> Hasbro recently went on the offensive and stated that they aren't gonna be bought out by Disney
> 
> So calm down


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 8, 2012)

bradzx said:


> YES!!!! Beat that, Disney!!!! My friend already told me and here he said on my group facebook.


Oh thank god man, I was really worried!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 8, 2012)

How this got to 3 pages I'll never know. This is just...retarded.


----------



## bradzx (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you have any problem with retard people?  Can I ask you stupid question?


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 8, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Not really anything to cry about. It's not like Disney butchers and ruins the things they buy. They've done a good job so far anyway.


 
AGREED! They did a Awesome job with Power Rangers when they had it from 2002-2010. Even Marvel and The Muppets are doing fine.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 8, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Do you have any problem with retard people? Can I ask you stupid question?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 9, 2012)

closed by request.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> I just want to put it on record and state I fucking love Brad's threads.


 
I don't even need to reply to the threads.  I can just go through and "like" everything that I would say that everyone else has taken the liberty to do so for me.


----------

